# phal bloom problem



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone. I wanted some advice. I have a Dtps that seems to not be blooming correctly. When I bought it, it had one blossom up and open and that bloom was very flat....no curvature at all. Striking. Well, soon the others sarted to get puffy and I couldn't wait to see them bloom out too. But, as time passed they only opened a little. All the blossoms are small and curved inward. Nothing like the first bloom. 

I have been watering weekly and fertilizing weakly weekly since I brought it home. 

Here is the official cross on the tag: dtps. taisuco bobbie x dtps. nobby's pink lady.

And now I am looking at it....there are six blooms and the one at the end is now the one that is most opened even though it is still cruved and not even half the size of the first bloom. 

I'd like to take it to an upcoming show in two weeks but.....what can I do? I wonder if it is sick? Any advice or something I could do?

Thanks everyone.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Might just be in shock. Put a little superthrive in the water and make sure it's oriented to the light the same way it was grown.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know that I would call it shock, it's adjusting to changes .... or
...... hmm .... I have to kinda wonder, without a picture, if this isn't normal .... most plants that produce multiple flowers, the first flower is the largest & the others are smaller .......


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah goldenrose...that is kind of why I am thinking maybe it is sick? Or you know it could be shock...but it has been over two months since I got it. 

Superthrive.....I unfortunately don't have any money for it. I did just fertilize with some orchid bloom booster. I only do that one time a month. The rest of the time I fertilize weekly with a weak strength. I do bloom booster at weak strength too. 

The first bloom is now falling off now. So hmmm.....don't know. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2008)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 30, 2008)

Any chance the plant got too cold when you were taking it home?


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't load that program. If you would like to, please pm me and I can get your email and send you a picture that way. 

And yes, it is possible it got too cold coming home. I purchased it at night....it wasn't too cold to me but maybe to the orchid. What I wonder is....does that irreversibly screw up the entire plant? Can cold do that much damage?

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2008)

Phals don't like cold, so yes it could screw it up TEMPORARILY. If it was too cool for the flowers they're probably going to fall off, there's nothing you're going to do to stop it, that is the plant's way of saving itself. Plants exert ALOT of energy in blooming.
My guess is if 'the Lorax'(Lauren) were here she'd be saying - don't waste your money on Superthrive. I know some swear by it.
If the plant is already stressed to changes - light, humidity & temp - you could be adding more stress by fertilizing & I believe it's too late for bloom booster. This formula would be used to help induce buds for the next blooming cycle. Weakly, weekly is your norm, you don't know what was the norm for the previous grower. Patience my dear!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2008)

brief cold won't do much damage to the plant overall, though it may kill flowers and parts of leaves. if you get some phals that were brought over in the back of a pickup truck on a 30 degree (fahrenheit) day, then you may loose the plant...


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 31, 2008)

hmmm...good points. I am kind of sad too. I usually don't like phals...it is hard to find a good one and this one was especially striking in color. Thanks for good advice everyone. If you want to see a photo pm me and give me your email and I will email the picture of it. Who knows, maybe it will perk up soon. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Ray (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't think being exposed to cold temperatures is the problem. That likely would have resulted in bud blast, not flower deformation.

Is the current growing environment a lot dryer than its former home?


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 1, 2008)

well, I bought it from a store called smith and hawken. I don;t think it got misted there. and my house is pretty dry right now. I think the dry is about the same as it was in the store. I am not sure. Do you think it got shock coming from the grower to the store and that is what's wrong?

Bluefirepegasus


----------

